# First news - "Frontrow"



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Mac remote control called FrontRow.

Definitely a movie thing coming up.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Where did you see that?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

2. Updated iMac w built in cam.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/

Along with a flatter iMac with built in iSight


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Engadget.

New ipod that has "video capability", but not a video ipod. It's not the "one more thing".


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

New iPod announced! The new iPod, as speculated, features video capabilities and the wider display, but it’s still a music-first device.
The device will feature a 2.5-inch display, QVGA resolution (320 x 240), and will MPEG-4 h.264 (natch), and presumably Quicktime.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Man, this is like xmas day all over again....all these goodies....I feel like im 5 all over again


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

still more to come...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

andreww said:


> New iPod announced! The new iPod, as speculated, features video capabilities and the wider display, but it’s still a music-first device.
> The device will feature a 2.5-inch display, QVGA resolution (320 x 240), and will MPEG-4 h.264 (natch), and presumably Quicktime.



Quick, somebody phone to make reservations for several thousand naysayers, 7:00 p.m. at Chez Crow.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Check page 1 of the announcement post!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The new iPod will be 30% thinner than the current 20GB iPod (making it 0.44-inches thick—say wha?), and will feature a 60GB version and editions of both in black. The 20GB should go for $299, and the 60GB for $399. They’ll be shipping next week.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

It's really smart of them to play down the video capabilities of the iPod. I mean, naturally it will never function as good a movie player as it does a music player, so why hype it's capability as such? it's a music player that happens to be able to handle movies.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

itunes 6.0!!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Stevie has iTunes 6.0 up there—only about a month after introducing iTunes 5.0.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

iTunes 6?

parousia


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

This comes from <a href="http://macrumors.com/">macrumors.com</a>:

New iMac, new Video iPod, new Apps.

- iMac: faster, larger disk, built in iSight. Includes FrontRow (app)
- iPod: 30GB/60GB with Video - realtime decoding of MPEG4 and H.264. 260,000 colors. Video out.
- FrontRow and PhotoBooth Apps.
- 30GB iPod: $299 - 31% thinner than current 20GB; - 60GB iPod: $399.
- New iPods avail next week. Comes with case
- iMac: $1299 for 17" model with 1.5GHz, $1799 for 20" model with 2.1GHz
- iTunes 6 to be released
- Front Row - comes with new iMacs. Lets you enjoy video/music/pictures from sofa. Everything still displayed on iMac screen. iPod-like remote. 6 button remote.
- Photobooth - appears to be slide show application.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

andreww said:


> Check page 1 of the announcement post!


Kudos! I didn't mean to suggest you were one of the naysayers, just giving a virtual ribbing to the many who completely dismissed the idea.

One thing that's interesting though...it isn't the One More Thing.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

iTunes 6.0 will feature video downloads (big surprise, right?)—at launch over 2,000 music videos will be made available at a cost of $1.99 apiece.


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

itunes video dl's-- 2000 titles ready to go...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Just 2000 music videos? Now that is a letdown. Is there anybody out there ready to pay for music videos?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I think they are movies not videos


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

if you can assemble a dvd out of the music videos, lots of people will be all over that.

wow yeah. if the res it up there (and knowing apple it could be h264 or whatever), burning a dvd with Toast 7 would be awesome.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I guess not, it says music videos.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Easiest way to rip DVD to QT h.264?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

YAY, the iMacs sound awesome. Not at all interested in video iPod though.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope all these multi-media products are scalable, in that I'll be able to use them with my mac mini, and that they're not solely for the imac.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

You will be able to buy TV shows from iTunes Music Store. 

parousia


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

That would be cool- i smell anothe huge money maker for apple.


----------



## anil (Oct 28, 2003)

asylus said:


> Easiest way to rip DVD to QT h.264?


 Handbrake


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

tv shows...... i would buy tons.. movies, not interested.. but scrubs on my ipod! wow genius apple as usual. (way too much of a cult member!)


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Oh, and 1 more thing......

You will be able to buy TV shows from iTunes Music Store. $1.99 per episode. ABC on board (Desperate Housewives, Lost)

parousia


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh, and one more thing…


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

That's the kicker right there - TV shows. The screen is indeed too small for movies to be really enjoyable, but not too bad for 30 min episodes (I am regularly watching episodes of BBC's "The Office" on the bus ride home with a Pocket PC). One less device to carry. Nice.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

andreww said:


> I think they are movies not videos


TV Shows (desparate housewives, etc.) -- Check out Macrumors.com


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

It’s not only music videos you can buy. No, Apple’s set up to allow you to purchase TV shows for $1.99 apiece. Get Desperate Housewives or four other ABC shows premiering on iTunes at two bucks an ep.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm I reading the updates wrong or did the 17" Imac get slower?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

If they have LOST available... I'm buying.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Lost, Desperate Housewives, Nightstalker, The Suite Life and some other Disney thang


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

parousia said:


> ABC on board (Desperate Housewives, Lost)


Now if they can sign up HBO....

If it's available in Canada, I will be trying it out tomorrow: I'm likely to miss Lost tonight, and it's my only real must-see show.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

anil said:


> Handbrake


Cheers, will check it out.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I would buy Lost, but i watch it "live", no need to see it twice. I would buy the Sopranos though


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i hope the tv feature is availble in canada.. no doubt CTV will screw us somehow and not allow this!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Alot of the CTV programs are from other networks, ABC, etc and alot of global is Fox..


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Mad Mac said:


> I'm I reading the updates wrong or did the 17" Imac get slower?


I think it's strange too, but, no one seems to be saying anything.
I thought, the old iMacs were 1.8 2.0, now they are 1.5 and 2.1.
seem,s a little odd , but what do we know about marketing.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Mighty Mouse now standard on iMac and no doubt the PM as well

parousia


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

If I can get episodes of The West Wing, count me in.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

CTV/Global buy broadcast rights however... meaning simulcasting to show CTV/Global commercials on NBC/CBS/ABC/FOX channels.

I'm hoping the Canadian networks don't have any veto in the digital distribution.


----------



## flytnx (Oct 9, 2003)

*old imacs*

i have the 20" 1.8 a contact at apple told me that they were going to throttle them down a bit because of the design. they were over heating...



minnes said:


> I think it's strange too, but, no one seems to be saying anything.
> I thought, the old iMacs were 1.8 2.0, now they are 1.5 and 2.1.
> seem,s a little odd , but what do we know about marketing.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

apple.com is updated!


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

i would like to watch prison break on the new ipods


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

I doubt very much it has much to do with heat.

Apple has new features that they have now announced and they need a way to market them, so they intro a new lower price option.... 
comes in nicely under the previous prices to open a market that was previously owned by the eMac.

And now they can sell more itunes and ishows!!

parousia


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

itunes 6 downloading now


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Correction!
The new iMacs are 1.9 Ghz on the 17


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

CHECK OUT THE NEW VIDEO CARDS IN THE iMACS.........

THIS BODES VERY WELL FOR THE POWERMAC.

parousia


a powerhouse PCI- Express-based ATI Radeon X600 Pro (17-inch model) or X600 XT (20-inch model) graphics processor with 128MB of DDR memory.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> If I can get episodes of The West Wing, count me in.


But not the "live" episode...

You'll have to watch that on a 20" or 30" or whatever television.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

They're not promoting TV downloads on apple.ca ... doesn't look like we can get them yet. Darned CSI...errr CTV Network.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

*No Powerbooks*

 

I can't believe this. So choked right now I can't even type....


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

itunes video doesn't seem to be working


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

so this front row is iMac only? that SUCKS


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

I LOVE the new video section in the playlist window in iTunes 6. It shows all the videos I currently have with thumbnails in the main window. Nice feature!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

DJM said:


> I LOVE the new video section in the playlist window in iTunes 6. It shows all the videos I currently have with thumbnails in the main window. Nice feature!


where can i download itunes 6 from?


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

So they are selling the Apple Remote for $29 US... but how to I get FrontRow onto my "Media Centre" PowerBook? (too bad I just spent $70 on a BT keyboard & mouse for my Media Centre...)

Does anyone else notice the STRIKING resemblance to CenterStage? (www.centerstageproject.com)

I'm SOOOO stoked for this front row software!!! I need it now!!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> where can i download itunes 6 from?


www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> where can i download itunes 6 from?


the apple site, it said itunes 5 when i got it but downloaded itunes 6


----------



## grafico (Mar 25, 2005)

Anyone notice that the eMac is now gone from the Apple store? Or am I just blind?


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Anyone know if FrontRow will be downloadable and the remote control abvailable for purchase? I have a G5 iMac with BlueTooth and Airport...my computer should be able to use it, right? 

Mind you...I'm not on 10.4 yet...I hope they didn't tie this to Tiger.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

grafico said:


> Anyone notice that the eMac is now gone from the Apple store? Or am I just blind?


Noticed that myself. Interesting. I wonder if they have totall killed their low-end to focus on the iMac.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

andreww - iTunes 6 needs Quicktime 7.0.3 which hasn't been released to play the videos on the iTMS. That said, the TV Shows only seem half implemented in that I can't find them on the CDN store and only the main Lost link on the US Site.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting new iPod's...Black in the larger size now.
http://www.apple.com/ipod/gallery/images/ipodgalleryblackset20051011.jpg


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

TV shows definitely aren't available in Canada (maybe we'll soon have Degrassi and Corner Gas ); music videos are $2.29. And as Chealion says, there are plenty of rough edges; TV shows, videos and short films are not easily browsed.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's too bad. I was gonna check out Lost.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Pity about the eMac, but its to be expected. The iMacs are pretty cool value now. I forgot to check if the Mini was updated on the Store.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Mini still at 1.42


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, TV shows are only available the day after they show, and are only available in QVGA (320x240) in H.264. (Standard resolution is 640x480 roughly. HiDef can be 720 or 1080.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I got a message from the iTunes installer for iTunes 6, It said iTunes 6 requires
Quicktime 7.0.3 for Video downloads from the iTunes Video store, I've only got Quicktime 7.0.2

Guess I'll just have to get Quicktime 7.0.3 now


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just installed iTunes 6 and now Quicktime 7.0.3, Just waiting to get into the
iTunes Music/Video store to get a first hand look at some of the juicy bits.

Look at all those free previews...U2 is just $2.29...Got to go...


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

No More CRT Macs...Interesting


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Glad to see they finally put the eMacs to rest. I am VERY excited about the new iMacs though.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I recently got a 20" iMac. The new machines are not enough of an improvment for me to consider trading up.

I love my machine


----------

